# Tamron USA Introduces 3 Business Day Turnaround on Repairs



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 15, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14193"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14193">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From Tamron USA</strong>

Expanded Tamron repair technician and customer service staff at Tamron USA’s Long Island Headquarters makes the dream a reality</p>
<p>August 14, 2013, Commack, N.Y.- Tamron USA announced that the company now offers 3-business day repair service turnaround for photographic lenses. This achievement works to alleviate customer concerns that when they send in a product for repair service, they may be left without that product for some time. Now, all lenses received in our system by noon EST are estimated the same day and moved onto the next stage. Lenses under warranty (Tamron USA offers a 6-year limited warranty on its photographic lenses) are repaired and shipped back to the customer within three business days. Out of warranty lenses are repaired and shipped back within three business days of the customer’s approval of the repair estimate.</p>
<p>“We are thrilled here at Tamron USA to supply our customers with a 3-business day turnaround time,” stated Pat Simonetti, Director Technical & Customer Service/Distribution. “With the support of our parent company, we were able to take the necessary action to build upon our staff and make this dream a reality. This accomplishment was and continues to be a real team endeavor. I truly appreciate the efforts from all of those involved in this project,” said Simonetti.</p>
<p><strong>The Background</strong>

Customers may anguish about sending a lens in for repair, expecting that they could be without their favorite or workhorse lens for some time. Tamron Co., Ltd. recognized this and challenged its subsidiaries to reach a standard 3-business day turnaround service to make customers feel more confident that, in the unlikely event their lens requires service, they would not be long without it. “By speeding up the repair turnaround time, we can alleviate our customers’ anxiety about repairs and thereby increase their satisfaction of and confidence in Tamron products,” stated Tak Inoue, President and CEO of Tamron USA. Tamron USA took dramatic steps over the past year to increase the number of repair technicians that work on photographic lenses as well as customer service staff. Internal systems were changed to accommodate the inspection of lenses received by noon of each day and route the lenses to the proper technician for expert repair. Repaired lenses are then given top priority in the distribution center to ensure the product is on its way back to the customer within the established guidelines.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=tamron+canon&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Tamron at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## that1guyy (Aug 15, 2013)

From around two weeks to three days. Good job Tamron.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 15, 2013)

Sony needs to do something if they want to be taken seriously. Photozone finally got a new lens back after 74 days at Sony Australia. I don't know how good they are in Canada or the USA, but 74 days is absurd, they should have sent a new lens after 30 days.
I've been watching the day's add up on Photozones home page.

http://www.photozone.de/


----------



## ahab1372 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sony needs to do something if they want to be taken seriously. Photozone finally got a new lens back after 74 days at Sony Australia. I don't know how good they are in Canada or the USA, but 74 days is absurd, they should have sent a new lens after 30 days.
> I've been watching the day's add up on Photozones home page.
> 
> http://www.photozone.de/


IIRC, I got a lens back from Sony about 10-14 days after I turned it in at a Sony store (in the US)


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 21, 2013)

that1guyy said:


> From around two weeks to three days. Good job Tamron.



I hope they'll introduce this elsewhere like here in Germany - Tamron repair times are a little shorter than Canon non-cps, though it's still about 10 business days when I asked last time.


----------

